# Appli Vidéos sur Ipad : Ajout de jaquette



## zealynn (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'ai transféré mes vidéos familiales au format mp4 que je peux lire dans l'appli installée par défaut "Vidéos" sur ipad. 

Toutefois, je n'ai pas l'illustré de la vidéo et j'aimerai la rajouter. 

Et-il possible de le faire ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2011)

Dans iTunes, tu sélectionnes ta vidéo et dans la partie jaquette en bas à gauche tu glisses ton image dessus. Tu devrais ensuite retrouver cette image en tant qu'illustration dans la navigation d'iTunes et autre iPhone, iPod, etc.


----------

